# Tough season



## FisheRx

Is anyone else starting to think by the time the flow finally drops the temps will be pushing fish back into the lake? We've had quite the weather this season.


----------



## ztkaz

No. 30 degree weather next week will probably put spawning to a stop.


----------



## master of steel

ztkaz said:


> No. 30 degree weather next week will probably put spawning to a stop.


Doubt it, because the water temperature for most of the streams is already in the mid to upper 50s. A couple cold nights next week won't drop the temperature that much. Kind of glad that the streams are high because a lot of fish will spawn and not be harassed by the flossers and rippers.


----------



## mdogs444

upper 50s? the water temp is in the mid to upper 40s. If it were upper 50s, they'd already be heading back to the lake....

edit: i just looked and it did spike by about 10 degrees from yesterday. was mid 40s all week. wow


----------



## iggyfly

Getting very aggravated myself. As soon as the flows are nearly fishable, they get blown out again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmon king

master of steel said:


> Doubt it, because the water temperature for most of the streams is already in the mid to upper 50s. A couple cold nights next week won't drop the temperature that much. Kind of glad that the streams are high because a lot of fish will spawn and not be harassed by the flossers and rippers.


I don't want to open the can of worms or nothing but it seems like there are those who like sight fishing steelhead and those who frown upon it... I don't really care either way but I at the same time am not.going to put down others methods of fishing...you are more than welcome to.your opinion and I.will be the first one to.admit it and be beaten up on this site for saying I sight fish.... I will honestly sag though I find float fishing 100× more fulfilling and fun but hey to.each there own... now cmon samalliens....lol


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phishyone1

Been quite the battle fighting the weather this season.............


----------



## Osmerus

This is getting ridiculous, at this rate I'm lookin to head northern, MI and Canada for a few trips this Spring. Depending on where your at they get runs of steel all the way through June. Still holding out hope for our rivers. Looks like after the rain this Monday we should get a break.lol


----------



## MadMax1

I would also agree this season has been a big turd... Traditionally this is around the weekend that I go hook 25 in the Grand... Catching strays in tiny creeks don't cut it. I think if we have fishable within the next week, it would be a shot at a big spring day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

So does sight fishing always mean going after spawners? Honestly if you're fly fishing more power to you if you're just drifting the deeper holes and catching them but sight fishing is always exciting and just because you spot them it doesn't guarantee you'll get them to bite. Now foul hooking and snagging I agree aren't sportsman like at all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironfish

master of steel said:


> Doubt it, because the water temperature for most of the streams is already in the mid to upper 50s. A couple cold nights next week won't drop the temperature that much. Kind of glad that the streams are high because a lot of fish will spawn and not be harassed by the flossers and rippers.


flosser and ripper here...ive been practicing all winter on the kiddie pool i set up in my basement.filled it with six inches of water,threw in a old wool sock,buggy whiped my orvis helio fly rod across the pool and pulled and ripped till my arms hurt...your not gonna ruin my fun this spring by making these snarky comments.have a little respect...


----------



## lowhole4trowt

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> So does sight fishing always mean going after spawners? Honestly if you're fly fishing more power to you if you're just drifting the deeper holes and catching them but sight fishing is always exciting and just because you spot them it doesn't guarantee you'll get them to bite. Now foul hooking and snagging I agree aren't sportsman like at all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah I mean I don't see anything wrong with looking for fish moving up a riffle or run and fishing a slot above or below it. Gives you a piece to the puzzle of what the fish are doing in certain conditions. Heck even if you're fishing in clear conditions and happen to stumble upon a fish what are you going to do not try to hook it? Funny thing to me about fishing spawners and trying to snag is that people don't seem to realize they're making it more difficult on themselves. Ethics aside, spawners won't hit unless you manage to stuff your offering in its mouth on your 500th drift and snagged fish you won't land most of the time (unless you go all out with heavy line/big hook). Waste of time I think.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

So I've caught two fish this past week on a fly rod. One I sight fished for and basically blew my wad when I saw a fish in two foot water, the other I caught by drifting an egg pattern through a deeper hole. Normally I'm a jig and float guy but I really don't see the difference between my jig and float on a spin cast outfit versus a fly rod when the water is four foot deep. Anyhow I'm with lowhole on this one. I thought steelhead don't naturally sustain their population in these warm streams so although I'm not trying to pull females off redds I have no problem sight fishing when the opportunity arises.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Was fishing a small stream today, saw a couple fish, heard a couple before i saw them flopping around in a riffle 4 inches deep, are they running up stream and spawning now?

Flossing and ripping... what is this??


----------



## MadMax1

First of all, this thread has gone completely off-topic. But now that we are there, here's what comes to my mind...

- anybody who intends on snagging fish are not trading information on this site. If that is your method of choice, you already know what you're doing. And if that is your method of choice, then you are obviously meat fishing. And if that's the case, you are disgusting because steelhead don't taste good. Nobody in their right mind needs 50 pounds of spawned out steelhead. If you contest that, then I will not listen to your justification. I've already decided you are homeless or have poor taste.

- I've seen fly, Spey, centerpin, drift all accidentally mishook a fish - it f-ing happens. Who in their right mind just walks by a pod of fish without giving it a few throws based on sight? If you truly understand how they behave, you won't have a problem finding fish if they are in anyhow.

- There is not a superior way to legally catch these fish, they are here by the help of human hands in the first place. These are hillbilly trout, they will bite anything if properly drifted by their face in proper conditions. Does it take some knowledge, skill and experience to land a bunch of em? Yes it does. But, everyone needs to stop be so f#<King pretentious about it. I can stand under a bridge and catch 6 in a row on pieces of colored yarn as plow trucks blast salt laden slush into the great Rocky River right on top of my action. 

If you are a fly guy, go match the hatch somewhere and stop standing waist deep in the middle of where the pinners are trying to drift. If you are a pinner, stop drifting a 1/4 mile length and let the spin drifters get in. If you're a spinning rig guy, good luck because everyone else will look at you like an inferior - don't take their ****. If your a Spey thrower, go back to Scotland... If you're a snagger, screw off, odnr will be called on you, and you're disgusting because you should be eating tasty walleye and perch instead.

I don't believe there's any superior way to catch DNR steelhead. If you do, that is you're shitty opinion - let folks have a good time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech

I can relate somewhat. One of my newest favorite spots is a small stream, right under a train tressel, gets about 4-5 trains an hour. 

I get flossing now, i google it. Not my thing to say the least.


----------



## ldrjay

So I'm a bum cause I catch and eat steel? I eat almost every species I target. Almost. If someone is snagging I say snag their line and cut it. This has been a great year for me on the grand. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe

ldrjay said:


> So I'm a bum cause I catch and eat steel? I eat almost every species I target. Almost. If someone is snagging I say snag their line and cut it. This has been a great year for me on the grand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Guess I'm a bum too.  Nothing better than Smoked Steelhead. Hell, Steelhead grilled like I do Salmon actually taste awesome too!!


----------



## ldrjay

I googled flossing. Boy talk about illegal. Go try that on the walleye run out west right now. Lemme know how that works. Snagging is snagging. If thats the only way to catch fish maybe another sport should be taken up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

MadMax1 said:


> First of all, this thread has gone completely off-topic. But now that we are there, here's what comes to my mind...
> 
> - anybody who intends on snagging fish are not trading information on this site. If that is your method of choice, you already know what you're doing. And if that is your method of choice, then you are obviously meat fishing. And if that's the case, you are disgusting because steelhead don't taste good. Nobody in their right mind needs 50 pounds of spawned out steelhead. If you contest that, then I will not listen to your justification. I've already decided you are homeless or have poor taste.
> 
> - I've seen fly, Spey, centerpin, drift all accidentally mishook a fish - it f-ing happens. Who in their right mind just walks by a pod of fish without giving it a few throws based on sight? If you truly understand how they behave, you won't have a problem finding fish if they are in anyhow.
> 
> - There is not a superior way to legally catch these fish, they are here by the help of human hands in the first place. These are hillbilly trout, they will bite anything if properly drifted by their face in proper conditions. Does it take some knowledge, skill and experience to land a bunch of em? Yes it does. But, everyone needs to stop be so f#<King pretentious about it. I can stand under a bridge and catch 6 in a row on pieces of colored yarn as plow trucks blast salt laden slush into the great Rocky River right on top of my action.
> 
> If you are a fly guy, go match the hatch somewhere and stop standing waist deep in the middle of where the pinners are trying to drift. If you are a pinner, stop drifting a 1/4 mile length and let the spin drifters get in. If you're a spinning rig guy, good luck because everyone else will look at you like an inferior - don't take their ****. If your a Spey thrower, go back to Scotland... If you're a snagger, screw off, odnr will be called on you, and you're disgusting because you should be eating tasty walleye and perch instead.
> 
> I don't believe there's any superior way to catch DNR steelhead. If you do, that is you're shitty opinion - let folks have a good time.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol the guy asked if sight fishing always means going after spawners...hope it felt good to get that off your chest though.


----------



## dipthekid

ironfish said:


> flosser and ripper here...ive been practicing all winter on the kiddie pool i set up in my basement.filled it with six inches of water,threw in a old wool sock,buggy whiped my orvis helio fly rod across the pool and pulled and ripped till my arms hurt...your not gonna ruin my fun this spring by making these snarky comments.have a little respect...


lol... you are so full of it. Where have you been? I haven't seen you on the river all season? Thought maybe you gave it up


----------



## ironfish

dipthekid said:


> lol... you are so full of it. Where have you been? I haven't seen you on the river all season? Thought maybe you gave it up


"Give it up" then what would i do with all my line flossing gear? fall was good for me,winter sucked,got skunked today on the lower chag while i was getting pics/tm's of all the fish some so called friends were getting into hmmm.just cant get it right lol..pm sent


----------



## W DeMarco

MadMax1 said:


> - anybody who intends on snagging fish are not trading information on this site. If that is your method of choice, you already know what you're doing. And if that is your method of choice, then you are obviously meat fishing. And if that's the case, you are disgusting because steelhead don't taste good. Nobody in their right mind needs 50 pounds of spawned out steelhead. If you contest that, then I will not listen to your justification. I've already decided you are homeless or have poor taste.


The person who I quoted above is way out of line regarding harvesting steelhead. Have you ever actually eaten a steelie? If you have and found it disgusting then you either took the oldest, most worn out fish or you're a terrible cook. Maybe you could keep the judgmental nonsense to yourself in the future.

Steelhead sells at Heinens for 15.99 per Lb.


----------



## W DeMarco

In order to post a photo I need two posts...


----------



## tehsavage

I eat every steelie i catch max?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I throw back 98% I catch but the ones I keep taste great, I prepare them with butter and garlic or smoke them, doesn't make me a meat hunter or hillbilly just means I use eggs for bait and don't want to waste a few lbs of great meat


----------



## iggyfly

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I throw back 98% I catch but the ones I keep taste great, I prepare them with butter and garlic or smoke them, doesn't make me a meat hunter or hillbilly just means I use eggs for bait and don't want to waste a few lbs of great meat


Same

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## W DeMarco




----------



## W DeMarco

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I throw back 98% I catch but the ones I keep taste great, I prepare them with butter and garlic or smoke them, doesn't make me a meat hunter or hillbilly just means I use eggs for bait and don't want to waste a few lbs of great meat


The only reason I throw back the 95% that I do is my wife's concerns over heavy metals as stated by the odnr. If it were not for that, which allows me one keeper in the fall run and one in the spring, I would definitely have the urge to harvest more.

Until now my favorite recipe is beer battered and deep fried in the wok with a Tartar sauce made using an organic mayo called lemonaise and a spoon of relish. No side necessary as a twenty incher feeds three people a good meal with some leftovers for the dogs.


----------



## iggyfly

W DeMarco said:


>


Highly doubt they are steelhead alley fillets.. My guess is Pacific Northwest

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Since we've evolved to cnr vs keep, I throw them all back. Can't expose the little ones to lake Erie pollution and since steelhead are apex predators theres too much bio concentration to feed them to the family. Since we're on the market watch Costco sells farm raised for eight bucks a pound.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

We'll to make everyone happier I fished a stream today and caught tons of fresh fish that were full of eggs. Guessing the rain brought a fresh run to keep the season coming, hopefully we get a few more. & they weren't there all day I literally watched pods if fish moving in.


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> We'll to make everyone happier I fished a stream today and caught tons of fresh fish that were full of eggs. Guessing the rain brought a fresh run to keep the season coming, hopefully we get a few more. & they weren't there all day I literally watched pods if fish moving in.


No trouble believing that as we watched it last weekend and heard of it again today but man would it be nice to tangle into one of those fresh pushes on a real stretch of water where they can fight. Ditches get boring quick. Looks like we may get a chance this weekend.


----------



## fishwithjim

Wow this spring season has been a challenge! After reading through this discussion I am glad to see the normal wrestling match between the fly, pin and spin guys. At least we have not lost our passion.

I wanted to add some data to the discussion. Last season there were a lot of fish on gravel and skippers down low all the way to 70 degree water temps. The season before we had 70 degree water temps in march and the fish were gone even though the temps went back to normal for the remainder of the spring.

To me the spring steelhead is a complete waste of time and resouces! Simply put our rivers cannot take the weather we are delt in the spring. Two of the last three years have been complete disasters with both weather and results. 

The fish we are planting come from a place that is sandy, spring fed and for the most part is stable both in water temp and clarity. The complete opposite that we have in Ohio - unpredictable day to day!

After talking with the lead biologist and Mike over at the rocky river reservation there doesn't seem to be any plans to bring back the fall fish that did fairly well in our rivers. This plus the results of the last three springs has pushed me to relocate my spring guide business back to northern Michigan just as I moved my fall from Ohio to PA two seasons ago! It is ashame because I like it here, the park facilities and backdrops are world class - this fishing has taken a nose dive.

I hope it improves in the future!


----------



## W DeMarco

iggyfly said:


> Highly doubt they are steelhead alley fillets.. My guess is Pacific Northwest
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Correct you are. For the most part. Those fillets are farmed in Norway.


----------



## racetech

If the fall run fish did so well why did the stop using them? How can we get them back?? lol


----------



## fishwithjim

Over the last 10 seasons I have taken the time to visit the hatchery just to see what is happening. There is always a biologist on site and they always have a good insight as to what is happening. What I have been told is that the cost per fish is way cheaper as we were trading catfish for fry. Three years ago we added onto the hatchery and are now just getting eggs and sperm from Michigan. I am not sure if we are still trading catfish?

The biologist went on to say that the reason for the addition is not to grow more fish but to get the smolts to a larger size 6-8" so that they will have a better chance of survival. The other interesting experiment that we are doing is staggering the hatch and the theory is that we will have a consistent run throughout the fall, winter and spring. To my knowledge this has been tried many of times by biologist out west with little success.

I am very disappointed as the Odnr believes we have a world class fishery. The truth is we had a world class fishery. This experiment has exposed a major problem we do not have the weather and stable water temps to support it. At this point we are vested in the spring run fish and there are no plans to change.

I urge you guys to visit the hatchery it is a good experience!


----------



## racetech

If we had a world class fishery wouldnt it be possible to have it again? Is it the type of fish and what the odnr does that changed things?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

I think the idea was solid in foundation to stock a spring run fish 10 years ago when we actually had a spring and not as much adverse weather like we do now. I don't think the odnr could anticipate the change in climate and how it would change the fishery in the spring. It will all work itself out just needs time 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I don't know about the rivers but the tribs have been on fire this past week. I know some people would rather catch steel in larger waters but I've had a blast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

Granted this winter was far harsher than recent years the unfortunate thing about it is you can't do anything to change it. Fall does not bring forth a melting water table or icemelt combined with rain but no matter the season our rivers will be unfishable during high water events. As was the case this year they will also be unfishable when they freeze in the second week of November. Speaking strictly on this year alone I don't think we can really judge how good or bad it truly was because we were locked out of most of our water for an extended period of time. It does seem pretty universal that size is down for the most part this year, and a bunch of fish sprinted to gravel recently, but what happened under the ice in January and February? A fall run of fishing would have allowed two months of fishing and then caput, frozen out for the rest of the season. Spring run has brought maybe a few days of fishable main water since water temps went above 40. Both sucked. Yet we nuts enjoy continually beating our heads against the wall and giving it a shot anyways.
As far as the recent past, I think there are plenty of opinions that can be trusted (the one stated above) regarding a decline in the fishery. The more I try to learn about the fish and the ways they are raised vs wild fish the more of a headache I get. There is a lot going on here. It is fairly impressive we have any steelhead, but that's not to say that some things can't be done to improve on what we have. 

One question and one additional thought. Some of you guys who fished before the switch, I am curious to know what late winter/early spring fishing was like when only a fall run was planted in ohio and pa? How long did the season dwindle down for I guess is my question. Lastly regarding my headaches, there is a lot of information out there on the almighty internet about these fish and other salmon populations. To understand what is happening not only in our Ohio waters but with these fish in general checking into some of those resources can go a long way in aiding in developing an informed, unified opinion on such things (without sounding like "I'm a professional I know all). To me it was very interesting to look at some works covering hatchery fish being planted in some of the true steelhead/salmon rivers out west. One in particular showed that planting hatchery fish only showed a slight improvement in returns each year, but performing stream renovation projects yielded as much as 20% increase in return on wild fish in just one year. I know ours aren't wild and our rivers would need serious reno but that shows me how important environment is to any of these strains of fish.


----------



## tehsavage

I remember as a kid the fall run started late August early September and it was great fishing all the way through Christmas as the fall was very mild 10 years ago so it was a solid 4 months of non stop action. One memory that sticks out was my uncle climbing a tree to look into a 15 foot deep hole on the V and it was very warm in the 70's with gin clear water. There was over 30 steelies in one hole. 

One thing Craig at EO did mention to me though is that the London were a brood stock raised right below where brown trout spawned so he said the fish were raised on eating those eggs which made it very easy to catch fish on eggs. It seems now that your more at the mercy of whatever these 'wild' strain of fish are hungry for 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> I don't know about the rivers but the tribs have been on fire this past week. I know some people would rather catch steel in larger waters but I've had a blast.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just tried it for my first time! Was amazing. No one out, great fishing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwithjim

The fall run and spring run fish both have a good winter fishery through the ice. Every year I hope the lower ends freeze because the fish sit down in the deeper lower areas of the river and they are a blast on an ice rod. 4 years ago we had 3 solid weeks of Ice fishing on lower v and lower rock and it was a 10 fish outing per person! This season we fished a long ice season on lower v and rock and caught 30 fish of which 2 were adults. We had underwater cameras down with clear water and there were very few fish around.

In one of the above comments one pointed out that it is amazing that we have any steelhead at all, I agree the water is catfish/bass water for the most part. I am guilty of wanting this fishery to compete with the trout waters to the north but, I realize that the weather here makes this place feast or famin. Just like Lake Erie good weather = good fishing and I do agree that the Odnr couldn't of forecasted the change in climate. The test for the Odnr is what they do from here!


----------



## ztkaz

iggyfly said:


> Just tried it for my first time! Was amazing. No one out, great fishing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same it's was a blast the creek I fished was about the size of the rocky so I couldn't complain about fishing in a ditch. Was on fire once they came in


----------



## lowhole4trowt

lol one of the few times that I have seen that something was posted that was not actually crying but bringing up good points. Amongst a lot of experienced opinions I have come to trust this has been a brutal season and there are definitely things to be looked at. Let's not make this into the next yahoo whine and point fingers session.

While our waters will likely never be like those of these fish in their natural habitat there's always something we as anglers could do to make improvements. I don't think it is too much to ask to strive for a fish population that is healthy/shows good returns/grows big and mean etc. If that part of the puzzle is worked out then perhaps favorable weather results in great fishing and crap weather results in bad fishing. Lots of variables to be looked at.


----------



## iggyfly

ztkaz said:


> Same it's was a blast the creek I fished was about the size of the rocky so I couldn't complain about fishing in a ditch. Was on fire once they came in


The one I fished was a third the size of Rocky and pristine. An absolute blast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt

ztkaz said:


> Same it's was a blast the creek I fished was about the size of the rocky so I couldn't complain about fishing in a ditch. Was on fire once they came in


No doubt catching one of these fish is fun anywhere but the bigger the water the more room for fight especially in current. Having one blast 30 yds straight at you on hookset only to catch up to it and have to go 30 yds straight out again then go skyward is part of the addiction for me. Tribs have been the best catch rates I've heard of/experienced recently.


----------



## mkormos23

TheSavage,
10 years ago those fish were manistees.

We started stocking manistee's in Ohio over 20 years ago and have not stocked London's in Ohio in over 15 years.
All that great fishing from 1998 and on was due to the manistees, not London's.

Matt


----------



## tehsavage

Oh how time has gotten away from me. I was 8 at the time so that would make it 18 years ago not 10 years. Didn't think about what I was typing!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mud Puppy

Sorry no comparison catching on big or small water. The bigger and faster the water the more exciting the fight (and skill level to catch them). Ohio doesn't stock the rivers so fisherman can fish ditches. I fish them out of desperation on occasion and hence the westside ditch we affectionately can desperation corner.


----------

